# Tiger Wrap



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

This is a portion of the butt wrap for a new project I'm working on.

Hope you like it,

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

nice man , how long have you been wrapping rods?


----------



## fishnaddict (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice, what colors did you use for that.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Right on!*

Nice....


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys,

fishnaddict, the colors are gudebrod red, yellow, and black.

Shorefisher72, I've been building seriously for a little under a year, I've been playing around with rod repair and a little custom stuff for about 6 years now. I hope to maybe get to a place where I can supplement my income in 5 years or so when I plan to retire. For now it's not much more than a hobby; just building for freinds and a word of mouth sort of thing. I mainly do it for the enjoyment I get out of it.

Walt


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice, That looks like a piece of quilted bubinga veneer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*sweet*

That's very nice.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

the honey rod was sweet(no pun intended) but this one is just plain sick!I'd be happy just showin it to everybody,who cares if it ever caught a fish!WaltD,you definitely have a gift for this sort of thing..Great Work(as I sit here,envious,and in awe of)


----------

